# I hate Scotland!



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Got the weekend to myself for a change, it's the middle of April and it's f**king snowing outside ... aaarrrggghhhh!!!!  Scottish weather is a nightmare, I hate this country. :wall:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

RobDon said:


> Got the weekend to myself for a change, it's the middle of April and it's f**king snowing outside ... aaarrrggghhhh!!!!  Scottish weather is a nightmare, I hate this country. :wall:


40miles to the west and its sunny here


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

snow?? wow its warm here you should move to the west lol!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely down here in the south....

Shame we got a hosepipe ban, but good that my Karcher has a pump on it to pump water out of the 25 litre drum im using....

Dont care about the hosepipe ban now!! 

Car Wash heaven at Castle Opolis


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

yip like JJ said the west is warm n sunny


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

Know what you mean Rob, mental rain yesterday and hail and freezing cold wind today.......car cleaning nightmare


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

You lazy sod Rob, if you were up early enough you could have had the car cleaned and then sat down to watch the sleet and snow, you must have had a sleepy morning.


----------



## oldlaw (Dec 31, 2005)

Lovely sunshine in Fife. Just got to keep an eye out for birds dropping dead on the car!


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

yip the weather is crap here 2 :wall:


----------



## bigvw (Mar 19, 2006)

oldlaw said:


> Lovely sunshine in Fife. Just got to keep an eye out for birds dropping dead on the car!


Yep, in the middle of first try with my pc, total restoration job almost on my mum's old car, red Ford Fiesta, just popped in for a wee brake 
cheers Paul


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for rubbing it in folks, you're all really nice.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Just got back from footy (Derby)...I have never in my life seen hail like it did during the second half. It was bouncing off the floor like golf balls.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

On the bright side, its just topping up our water supplies so we have plenty to wash the cars with thorughout the lovely summer we're going to have! 

The weather currently is getting a little tiring though...


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Aye, weather was **** up here too all weekend. Did a P1 and spent most of the time in the garage fighting to get enough room to work.


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

last week was the first time my cars seen the light of day for over a month. too much snow around good now tho
.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

RobDon said:


> Got the weekend to myself for a change, it's the middle of April and it's f**king snowing outside ... aaarrrggghhhh!!!!  Scottish weather is a nightmare, I hate this country. :wall:


Aye, agreed the weather is ****, but we are the best people in the world so that makes up for it IMO.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yup - you damn right!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Aye, agreed the weather is ****, but we are the best people in the world so that makes up for it IMO.


:thumb:


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

I can't believe how bad it is, I hate this. The worst thing is project looooow N slooooow has now turned into project looooow N snooooowed in, that'll teach me not to turn the coilovers down till April :lol:


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Jordan said:


>


How long have you been waiting to use that one? 

I must be the only one that likes Scotland, atleast we don't have natural disasters like tornadoes and typhoons etc... try detailing your car in that!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Martin_HDI said:


> atleast we don't have natural disasters like tornadoes and typhoons etc


I've seen two tornadoes and been caught up in a 9-hour 100+mph storm, so I disagree 

Winter in the Outer Hebrides can be nasty :doublesho


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Leodhasach said:


> I've seen two tornadoes and been caught up in a 9-hour 100+mph storm, so I disagree
> 
> Winter in the Outer Hebrides can be nasty :doublesho


Och, forgot about you lot up there lol!

err well in the mainland anyway it's just cold and horrible most of the time


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Martin_HDI said:


> Och, forgot about you lot up there lol!
> 
> err well in the mainland anyway it's just cold and horrible most of the time


Most people do... :lol:

Yeah know what you mean, I'm in Glasgow a lot of the time these days for college and it's just grey and dreich


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

I love Scotland! Folk who dont like it dont come here which is fine by me!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

nothing wrong with scotland whatsoever, i like scotland, just dont like some of the bams and jakeys that happen to live in it :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Aw hey, don't talk about cueball like that, he's no that bad


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Aw hey, don't talk about cueball like that, he's no that bad


:lol:

a bam or a jakey though? i wonder. . . . .


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

No comment


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

went once, came back married :doublesho


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

mick1985 said:


> :lol:
> 
> a bam or a jakey though? i wonder. . . . .


Jakey bam? :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

*The* jakey bam, thank you very much!



:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Phew - does that mean I'm not due a skelp then?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Phew - does that mean I'm not due a skelp then?


You are always due a skelp ma man!

:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey wait a minute I just thanked you for wanting to skelp me - strange  It all happened too quickly.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Hey wait a minute I just thanked you for wanting to skelp me - strange  It all happened too quickly.


Well it makes a change from my bird begging to be spanked...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol: No again am still sore from the wife tannin me earlier :doublesho:lol:


----------

